# My new Dream



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I was going back and forth on purchasing a Dream B-Stay or Cyfac Nerve a few weeks ago. I fortunately came across a great deal on a new old stock 2003 Dream that ended the discussion. Built up a few weeks ago and here she is in all her glory. The paint is different from any Colnago scheme that I've seen. So far so good. It's a nice complement to my Parlee.

Parts: Chorus, Speeddreams, etc...


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

looks fantastic, i wish my dreams came true


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Beauty! The matched speedplays are a nice touch.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

A fellow Dream owner salutes your new bike. By the way, I believe the color scheme is called Reflex. It was fairly common on Ovalmasters of the early 21st Century.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very nice*

I like the paint scheme although I'd jazz it up a bit with some more colorful bar tape. Regardless, looks sweet. How's the ride and how does it compare to your Parlee?


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Spoiled*



boneman said:


> I like the paint scheme although I'd jazz it up a bit with some more colorful bar tape. Regardless, looks sweet. How's the ride and how does it compare to your Parlee?


Bone - I've been spoiled with the Parlee. The Z1 ride, smooth, stiff, and light. That said, the Dream has that typical Colnago ride. The steering is more predictable than the Parlee. I really missed the handling a colnago provides. It's heavier by at least 1-2 pounds (haven't weighed them yet) and yo ucan feel it. But the pedaling power seems to be tranferred to forward motion better than most bikes. All in all, the dream is a great bike. It's got the "get up and go" when you step on the pedals. It really is a contrast to the parlee. Mission accomplished.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

Mapei Roida said:


> A fellow Dream owner salutes your new bike. By the way, I believe the color scheme is called Reflex. It was fairly common on Ovalmasters of the early 21st Century.


Mapei - So the "Reflex" on the rear of the top tube refers to the paint scheme? If so, that answers a question that I've had since I purchased the frame. I thought the Reflex name was refering to a tubeset of somesort...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

That's one of my favorite Colnago paint jobs - have been wanting a CT1/CT2 in that form (RX1, http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2005-colnago/colors/ct1/ct1-rx1.html, http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2005-colnago/colors/dream-b-stay/dream-bs-rx1.html) for a couple of years, the Dream carries it well too.

Nice bike and welcome to the Enlightened Dream Owners Club.


----------



## craigg (Mar 4, 2002)

*Great ride - enjoy*



oneslowmofo said:


> I was going back and forth on purchasing a Dream B-Stay or Cyfac Nerve a few weeks ago. I fortunately came across a great deal on a new old stock 2003 Dream that ended the discussion. Built up a few weeks ago and here she is in all her glory. The paint is different from any Colnago scheme that I've seen. So far so good. It's a nice complement to my Parlee.
> 
> Parts: Chorus, Speeddreams, etc...


As a happy owner of a Dream B-Stay (colour TM12) a hope you'll enjoy the ride. The TM12 (http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2005-colnago/colors/dream-b-stay/dream-bs-tm12.html) and the colour scheme you have a pretty similar.

Cheers


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

nice. I've got a CT1 in that color. One thing that's nice about that paint job is that it looks a bit different under different light conditions. If you want to match the bartape, Deda maeks a color called "blue jean" to is spot on. I got some from wisecyclebuys.


----------



## craigg (Mar 4, 2002)

Fignon's Barber said:


> nice. I've got a CT1 in that color. One thing that's nice about that paint job is that it looks a bit different under different light conditions. If you want to match the bartape, Deda maeks a color called "blue jean" to is spot on. I got some from wisecyclebuys.


Thanks. Very helpful suggestion. I'll pick some up next time I'm in the states.


----------

